# Dieses Georgina-Foto sorgt für Facebook-Shit-Storm



## Mandalorianer (4 Juni 2013)

*Dieses Georgina-Foto sorgt für Facebook-Shit-Storm*



 

Oh oh, Georgina Fleur (23) sorgt wieder einmal für Negativ-Schlagzeilen. Doch in diesem Fall hat es das rothaarige It-Girl wirklich übertrieben. Das finden nicht nur viele ihrer Promi-Kollegen, sondern auch die Presse, die sich aktuell ebenfalls über dieses Foto echauffiert.

Zu sehen: Georgina, die mit schicker Tasche vor dem Hochwasser in Heidelberg posiert und frech dazu auf Facebook schreibt: "Hochwasser in Heidelberg.... iiiiih." Hups, damit hat sich die einstige Dschungel-Natter wieder ins Aus katapultiert. Während die Bewohner des Städtchens Mühe haben, die Wassermassen in den Griff zu bekommen, steht die 23-Jährige mit entnervtem Gesichtsausdruck daneben und frönt ihrem Promi-Status. Zu viel auch für den ehemaligen Berlin - Tag & Nacht-Darsteller Jan Leyk (28), der seit Längerem mit Georgina auf Kriegsfuß steht. Das Foto also ein gefundenes Fressen für ihn. "Da platzt einem doch echt der Kragen oder.....??? Wie kann ein menschliches Wesen ("menschlich" wird hier ganz klar in Frage gestellt) nur so verdorben und ignorant gegenüber den Opfern und Helfern sein, die zur Zeit durch die Hölle gehen müssen auf Grund des Hochwassers???", postet er.

Verständlich, dass Jan seinem Ärger Luft macht, denn mit diesem Foto und ihrem Kommentar ist Georgina Fleur nun endgültig zu weit gegangen!​


----------



## Sachse (4 Juni 2013)

vollkommen zu Recht, den Shitstorm gerade mal bei FB überflogen, die sollte dort reingeschmissen werden, dieses Z-Promi-*****


----------



## beachkini (4 Juni 2013)

Das macht sie doch nur zu PR Zwecken. Polarisieren kann sie und wovon soll die Presse sonst leben? Find solche Leute unterhaltsam. Mags entweder normal oder richtig panne wie sie. Stichel selber ja auch gerne


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Juni 2013)

> mehr Glitzer aufm Shirt als Synapsen im Hirn...Glückwunsch!



 schöne Antwort


----------



## didi33 (4 Juni 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> vollkommen zu Recht, den Shitstorm gerade mal bei FB überflogen, die sollte dort reingeschmissen werden, dieses Z-Promi-*****



Das wäre aber ein Verstoss gegen das Abwasserschutzgesetz.


----------



## Claudia (4 Juni 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> vollkommen zu Recht, den Shitstorm gerade mal bei FB überflogen, die sollte dort reingeschmissen werden, dieses Z-Promi-*****





didi33 schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein Verstoss gegen das Abwasserschutzgesetz.



bei dem Abfall der da im Moment im Wasser schwimmt ist das doch egal, ich hätte ihr auch einen schubbs gegeben


----------



## Sachse (4 Juni 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> bei dem Abfall der da im Moment im Wasser schwimmt ist das doch egal, ich hätte ihr auch einen schubbs gegeben




stimmt, gesellt sie sich zu ihren Freunden happy09


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Juni 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> vollkommen zu Recht, den Shitstorm gerade mal bei FB überflogen, die sollte dort reingeschmissen werden, dieses Z-Promi-*****



Naja wer macht sie denn zu Z-Promis? Bis eben kannte ich sie noch nicht. Frag mich eh wer den Scheiß schaut.


----------



## CelebMale (4 Juni 2013)

Und außerdem was ist daran so schlimm, andere Penner fahren da extra hin um zu gaffen.


----------



## CelebMale (4 Juni 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Und außerdem was ist daran so schlimm, andere Penner fahren da extra hin um zu gaffen.



Übrigens Z Promis sind zu 90% Alle Damen hier


----------



## Sachse (4 Juni 2013)

CelebMale schrieb:


> Und außerdem was ist daran so schlimm, andere Penner fahren da extra hin um zu gaffen.



die sind genau solche Assi's, nur hat diese Georgina einen "gewissen Promi-Stauts" (warum auch immer) und da sieht man: wo kein Hirn ist, kommt so was dabei raus. 

P.S. sag dazu nüscht mehr, sonst reg ich mich noch richtig über die auf und ihre "Artgenossen" auf


----------



## tommie3 (4 Juni 2013)

Da hat die Zeit für?
Die wollte doch so "famous" werden!
Kann ja nicht mehr lange dauern bis das erste Filmchen kommt.(Gina Lisa mäßig)


----------



## Krone1 (4 Juni 2013)

wenn bloß ihr iq wert so hoch wäre wie der wasserstand


----------



## krawutz (5 Juni 2013)

Man sollte sie mal auf ihre Verwendbarkeit als Sandsack in einem der Dämme prüfen.


----------



## borstel (5 Juni 2013)

Oberflächlichkeit ist keine Tugend!


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

Schmeißt die Schlampe ins Wasser :angry:


----------



## Claudia (5 Juni 2013)

von ihrer Facebookseite



> Klarstellung: Nie hatte ich vor Betroffene bzw. das Thema Hochwasser zu verharmlosen/in den Dreck zu ziehen. Zudem wurde das Bild vor mehrere Tagen aufgenommen wo überhaupt keine Gefahr bestand (in Heidelberg), ich wollte nur drauf Aufmerksam machen (es wird verzerrt und falsch dargestellt da es immer wieder Leute teilen und meinen es wäre aktuell) . Man muss bei den Fakten bleiben. Zudem wohne ich selber in Heidelberg, macht also wenig Sinn sich darüber lustig zu machen. (Weder in Passau noch Dresden wurde das Bild gemacht , zudem war nicht absehbar das es zu so einer Katastrophe in ganz Deutschland kommt). Da ich ein polarisierender Mensch bin nutze ich manche unüblichen Sachen um auf Themen/Missstände aufmerksam zu machen. Mir tut es leid wenn sich die falschen angesprochen fühlen und dafür möchte ich mich auch entschuldigen , aber auf schlimme Dinge muss man aufmerksam machen und dies gelingt mir besser wie manchen Politikern. Jetzt werde ich alles daran setzen das dies in positive Hilfe an die Betroffenen in den Krisengebieten umgesetzt wird (Spenden, persönliche Hilfe, Aufmerksam machen). Nicht Worte sondern Taten werden jetzt entscheiden.....


----------



## toysto (5 Juni 2013)

Selber Schuld. Erstmal Kopf einschalten.


----------



## Punisher (5 Juni 2013)

Da kann sie sich entschuldigen soviel sie will. Auf den Sandsäcken hat die blöde Kuh aber auch sowas von Nichts verloren!!


----------



## Vespasian (5 Juni 2013)

Super gemacht, Georgina! :thumbup:
Du bist wieder im Gespräch...


----------



## hustler92 (9 Juni 2013)

trotzdem Hottie


----------



## JayP (12 Juni 2013)

Hauptsache über Miss Hohlheit wird wieder geredet, mehr will die doch nicht.

Vielleicht könnte man Sie ja zwischen den Sandsäcken fixieren, sozusagen als Rammbock fürs Hochwasser.


----------

